# J.O.D.O.S Winter Show



## jimspaphs (Jul 18, 2011)

Just finished The J.O.D.O.S Winter Show was lucky enough to get Champ Paph and Reserve Champ with Highland Fair`Marie`.---Champ species with venustum`No1`.---Champ Other with Perseus`Highclair` .


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow. Nice all of them but that venustum looks amazing!


----------



## Ray (Jul 18, 2011)

Good grief Jim. All of the sharing of info here to learn from...are you EVER going to learn how to grow those things?!?!?!

Nice job!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats. What is the phrag?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice! Good job!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2011)

Bravo for all of them Jim, but esp. for the venustum Imo!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2011)

Good for you -- congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice haul Jim!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 19, 2011)

Bravo...nice plants and flowers!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 19, 2011)

Well done Jim.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2011)

:drool::drool: CONGRATS!!!! What a haul! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 19, 2011)

AMAZING venustum! Superb.


----------

